# "Detox"=quackery



## hulksmash (Dec 27, 2015)

The liver thread got the ball rolling for me.

Why do people still believe in "detoxing"??

Toxins=*hemotoxin, phototoxin, endotoxin, exotoxin, toxoid, venom, mycotoxin, phytotoxin, neurotoxon, cyanotoxon, dinotoxin, myotoxin, heavy metals like mercury *

By all means, tell me how dbol is an endotoxin..lol

Same with diet "detox"; just more BS.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 28, 2015)

How long is a piece of string ?


----------



## thqmas (Dec 28, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> How long is a piece of string ?



That long, of course.


----------



## mickems (Dec 28, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> The liver thread got the ball rolling for me.
> 
> Why do people still believe in "detoxing"??
> 
> ...




"Detoxing" is more of a marketing strategy for "health food/supplement" companies to exaggerate situations so you buy their products.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2015)

Toxic =/= toxin

Dbol is hepatoxic. But isn't a toxin.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 31, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Toxic =/= toxin
> 
> Dbol is hepatoxic. But isn't a toxin.



I thought about adding that issue on semantics, but I figured the more knowledgeable members already knew that, like yourself (and there's plenty of wise members here thankfully).


----------

